# Anyone Interested In Any Specific Free Software Programs?



## Sly Fox (Jul 2, 2013)

If you are looking for any type of specific Free Software Programs for your computer, Please reply back to this thread and list them. Along with the name if you know it of the software program, Please also post the Manufacturer of your computer such as Dell, HP, Acer, etc., the OS (Operating System - Such as Windows XP, Vista, 7, or 8).  Also what Browser you are using, such as Internet Explorer 7, 8, 9, or 10, Firefox version, Safari, Opera, etc.  This way it will be easier to locate the Free Software that would work properly for your computer and if any issues that may come up later after you install it.  I know ahead of the time, it will help me also if the program will work with your computer or not.

Have any questions, Please post here and I will get back to you as soon as possible.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks, Sly.  If only I were actually interested in computers, I might take you up on these great, helpful suggestions.


----------



## Sly Fox (Jul 2, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Thanks, Sly.  If only I were actually interested in computers, I might take you up on these great, helpful suggestions.



You are welcome That Guy.  Just remember your computer is like your car.  You must keep it maintained for it to run properly.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 2, 2013)

Aarggghhh !  I can't even FIND the free software programs . Where are they at ? I clicked everything on your post, Fox, and nothing turns into a link to a computer program. 
( yes, I KNOW, " dumb blonde") 

 But please at least give me a hint where they are. I have an old desktop that I call the Zombie Dinosaur, and he needs some help really BAD ! 
I got all the  little tune up stuff from Comcast, and spent the last three days applying those programs, and I think it is better, but there is still time for a quick nap while it is opening an email.


----------



## Anne (Jul 2, 2013)

Happyflowerlady,  I think he means the programs listed on the other threads here.....I think??    I'll be checkng those out, too.  I have a question, and as soon as I can figure how to ask it, I will.  :rofl:  (computer dummy, here).


----------



## Sly Fox (Jul 2, 2013)

Anne said:


> Happyflowerlady,  I think he means the programs listed on the other threads here.....I think??    I'll be checkng those out, too.  I have a question, and as soon as I can figure how to ask it, I will.  :rofl:  (computer dummy, here).



Yes, in the other threads.  The Sticky is telling you all, that I am NOT connected to any of the Free software programs that I have listed in the other threads and anymore Free software I may post later on.


----------



## Sly Fox (Jul 2, 2013)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Aarggghhh !  I can't even FIND the free software programs . Where are they at ? I clicked everything on your post, Fox, and nothing turns into a link to a computer program.
> ( yes, I KNOW, " dumb blonde")
> 
> But please at least give me a hint where they are. I have an old desktop that I call the Zombie Dinosaur, and he needs some help really BAD !
> I got all the  little tune up stuff from Comcast, and spent the last three days applying those programs, and I think it is better, but there is still time for a quick nap while it is opening an email.



 The Sticky is telling you all, that I am NOT connected to any of the  Free software programs that I have listed in the other threads and  anymore Free software I may post later on. 				The FREE Software Programs I have posted are in the other threads.  Each thread has a different Free Software Program.


----------



## Sly Fox (Jul 2, 2013)

Anne said:


> Happyflowerlady,  I think he means the programs listed on the other threads here.....I think??    I'll be checkng those out, too.  I have a question, and as soon as I can figure how to ask it, I will.  :rofl:  (computer dummy, here).



What's your question, Please?


----------



## Anne (Jul 2, 2013)

Sly Fox said:


> What's your question, Please?



I'm running some of these progams now, Sly Fox - will get back to you when I've run the Sophos tool.  That might be tomorrow when I've had time to run them all, tho.


----------



## Sly Fox (Jul 2, 2013)

Anne said:


> I'm running some of these progams now, Sly Fox - will get back to you when I've run the Sophos tool.  That might be tomorrow when I've had time to run them all, tho.



Did you sign up with Sophos to use their Rootkit scanning tool?  Or was it available to you, since you use their Free Anti-Virus software program?  Rootkits are really nasty.  They are very hard to remove them.  Sophos does an excellent job in removing most of them.  If they can not remove a Rootkit from your computer, sorry to say you will need to complete a total reformat of your computer and that means everything will be wiped off your hard drive.  Before you reformat, buy yourself a USB Plug and remove all your valuable files, pictures, etc from your computer.  Let's hope you never get a Rootkit installed on your computer.  Yes, Please let me know the results tomorrow on your scans, etc.  Have a nice evening.


----------

